# A little game...guess the tortoise



## counting (Feb 7, 2017)

I hope this is alright, I noticed that a lot of you seem to really enjoy guessing the tortoise species!

Here's a picture of the coolest tortoise I know!

Can you guess his species and age?


----------



## RosieTortoise (Feb 7, 2017)

Is he an older Russian? I'm so new to the tortoise world...


----------



## counting (Feb 7, 2017)

Not a Russian 
But certainly an older guy.


----------



## GingerLove (Feb 7, 2017)

Hmm.. how about a gopher tortoise age 10? (Random age guess.) It's hard for me to tell if he's in a big enclosure or a small one so I don't really know his size. That's my disclaimer in case I get it wrong.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 7, 2017)

I was going to say chaco, but they don't have a nuchal scute. Let's see if @Markw84 has any ideas.


----------



## counting (Feb 7, 2017)

Ginger takes the cake!!! He is a gopher! (_Gopherus polyphemus)_Impressive guess! 

Age 10 is not correct though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Feb 7, 2017)

Four years ?


----------



## counting (Feb 7, 2017)

Hint-
older


----------



## teresaf (Feb 7, 2017)

30? Aren't they protected?


----------



## counting (Feb 7, 2017)

Teresaf- I believe so. He's not my pet  ( so please don't worry! I promise he is completely legal)

Older than 30


----------



## GingerLove (Feb 7, 2017)

Hooray for me!!!!!! I love this game!!  And he's older than thirty?!! Never would have guessed!


----------



## counting (Feb 7, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> Hooray for me!!!!!! I love this game!!  And he's older than thirty?!! Never would have guessed!



I was surprised someone got it so quickly! They are not a typical "pet" species! I see you are from Florida? Have you seen a wild one before?

He is older than 30! He's lived quite a pampered life so perhaps that's why he isn't showing his age!?


----------



## counting (Feb 7, 2017)

Same animal


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 7, 2017)

counting said:


> I was surprised someone got it so quickly! They are not a typical "pet" species! I see you are from Florida? Have you seen a wild one before?
> 
> He is older than 30! He's lived quite a pampered life so perhaps that's why he isn't showing his age!?



Gopher tortoises are pretty distinctive in the nuchal scute plus the smoother looking front scales on the front legs and they always look to me to have a fairly large head. The older ones really get almost polished looking carapaces from going in and out of their burrows. That one wouldn't surprise me if it was 50+ years old.


----------



## TheSulcata (Feb 7, 2017)

counting said:


> Same animal


I'm gonna guess 47


----------



## counting (Feb 7, 2017)

Older 

And yes Mark, he has a big head and a very distinct look. I think gopher tortoises are cute, but I may have a bias! He's a really awesome creature!


----------



## GingerLove (Feb 7, 2017)

counting said:


> I was surprised someone got it so quickly! They are not a typical "pet" species! I see you are from Florida? Have you seen a wild one before?
> 
> He is older than 30! He's lived quite a pampered life so perhaps that's why he isn't showing his age!?



Yes, I've actually seen one in the wild before! However, the ones I have seen always have darker shells. But the head looked very similar and I've looked at some other gopher tortoises on this forum.  I remember telling someone that I would like it if one wandered into my backyard and decided to stay there! Gopher's are awesome. When do we find out how old he is???


----------



## teresaf (Feb 7, 2017)

We have a wild pair here in my neighborhood...So fun seeing them in the yard...


----------



## GingerLove (Feb 7, 2017)

teresaf said:


> We have a wild pair here in my neighborhood...So fun seeing them in the yard...



In the yard?!! What a dream come true. Is it illegal to try to feed them?


----------



## counting (Feb 7, 2017)

Oh my goodness, must be so cool to see them in the yard...
Even just the wild in general 

If anyone has any final guesses, I'll reveal his age in a few minutes!


----------



## counting (Feb 7, 2017)

As my phone is about to die and my children are all crawled into bed on top of me, haha, 

Drumroll:

Above pictured:

Male gopher tortoise, _Gopherus polyphemus

Approximately 94.5 years old
_


----------



## teresaf (Feb 7, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> In the yard?!! What a dream come true. Is it illegal to try to feed them?


 people across the street we're feeding him lettuce and an apple the other day. sorry I meant her. I took a moment to see which one it was. she was relatively friendly and was actually eating it even though they were standing right next to her. front to back if I laid a ruler on the ground her shell would cover probably 13 inches maybe 14 in length. I was comparing her to my leopard which is 12 inches and she was longer than him. It IS awesome to see.


----------



## teresaf (Feb 7, 2017)

How do they know his age? Tell us more!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Feb 8, 2017)

I guess 94 and a half.


----------



## counting (Feb 8, 2017)

teresaf said:


> How do they know his age? Tell us more!


He is a somewhat famous tortoise. Google " gus the gopher torroise"!

He was hatched in Florida in 1922 ! He's been living at a museum for 75 years!


----------



## GingerLove (Feb 8, 2017)

That's crazy!!!! I didn't even know Gopher tortoises could live over fifty!!!


----------



## counting (Feb 8, 2017)

Yup. He's healthy and happy too! A great little creature. And obviously exceptional.

I believe he may be the longest lived gopher tortoise on record


----------



## TheSulcata (Feb 8, 2017)

counting said:


> As my phone is about to die and my children are all crawled into bed on top of me, haha,
> 
> Drumroll:
> 
> ...


Wow! 94! That's pretty crazy.


----------



## counting (Feb 8, 2017)

TheSulcata said:


> Wow! 94! That's pretty crazy.


They will celebrate his 95th birthday in August!


----------



## TheSulcata (Feb 8, 2017)

counting said:


> They will celebrate his 95th birthday in August!


Mind if I share a 'guess the tortoise' picture? I'm pretty sure I have a good one


----------



## counting (Feb 8, 2017)

No, please do!!!


----------



## RosieTortoise (Feb 8, 2017)

That's awesome. I have seen several gopher tortoises in my life. But I never took the time to really observe them. I wish I'd had the tortoise bug back then. Next trip down I will find one!


----------



## TheSulcata (Feb 8, 2017)

What tort is this? I have no idea what it's age is


----------



## keepergale (Feb 8, 2017)

Yea for Radiata.


----------



## counting (Feb 8, 2017)

Radiated tortoise!

Ps. Anyone else can put up a pic for people to guess as well


----------



## counting (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't know this guy personally


----------



## TheSulcata (Feb 8, 2017)

counting said:


> I don't know this guy personally
> 
> View attachment 199308


Desert tort?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 8, 2017)

No, it's one of the Asians, but the name escapes me.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 8, 2017)

Forsten's, that's it - Indotestudo forstenii


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 8, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Forsten's, that's it - Indotestudo forstenii



Agree!


----------



## counting (Feb 8, 2017)

Correct! Anyone else want to do one?


----------



## TheSulcata (Feb 8, 2017)

counting said:


> Correct! Anyone else want to do one?


This is a fun thread. Thx for starting it!


----------



## TheSulcata (Feb 8, 2017)

counting said:


> Correct! Anyone else want to do one?






What about this one? It is not a tortoise, but a turtle.


----------



## teresaf (Feb 8, 2017)

Guess this one....Should be easy...


----------



## counting (Feb 8, 2017)

Leopard _Stigmochelys pardalis_ for teresaf?

I feel like thesulcata is some kind of Asian turtle. Maybe a hatchling? It looks so fresh and new haha


----------



## TheSulcata (Feb 8, 2017)

counting said:


> Leopard _Stigmochelys pardalis_ for teresaf?
> 
> I feel like thesulcata is some kind of Asian turtle. Maybe a hatchling? It looks so fresh and new haha


It is a Tort from china. In fact it's first part of its name is chinese


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 8, 2017)

TheSulcata said:


> It is a Tort from china. In fact it's first part of its name is chinese


Cuora amboinensis hatchling


----------



## cmacusa3 (Feb 8, 2017)

TheSulcata said:


> It is a Tort from china. In fact it's first part of its name is chinese


Tort or Turtle? Lol


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 8, 2017)

TheSulcata said:


> It is a Tort from china. In fact it's first part of its name is chinese


Ok, with your clue must be flavomarginata


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 8, 2017)

TheSulcata said:


> View attachment 199322
> 
> 
> What about this one? It is not a tortoise, but a turtle.



Could it be a baby golden coin?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 8, 2017)

No, it's a Chinese Golden Box turtle.


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 8, 2017)

Chinese box turtle Cistoclemmys flavomarginata


----------



## cmacusa3 (Feb 8, 2017)

This one is for you @TheSulcata


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 8, 2017)

Hm-m-m-m. . . it has a heart on the front, so it must me the Valentine tortoise!!


----------



## TheSulcata (Feb 8, 2017)

cmac3 said:


> Tort or Turtle? Lol


Oops! Turtle


----------



## TheSulcata (Feb 8, 2017)

cmac3 said:


> This one is for you @TheSulcata
> 
> View attachment 199329


Cherry head red foot tortoise


----------



## TheSulcata (Feb 8, 2017)

what about this? XD


----------



## cmacusa3 (Feb 8, 2017)

TheSulcata said:


> Cherry head red foot tortoise


LOL, Check your other thread.


----------



## TheSulcata (Feb 8, 2017)

Just did XD


----------



## TammyJ (Feb 8, 2017)

TheSulcata said:


> View attachment 199332
> what about this? XD


This is definitely the very rare and enigmatic Crocodilius Tortarius.


----------



## TammyJ (Feb 8, 2017)

Iguana Tortalis


----------



## TammyJ (Feb 8, 2017)

OK.....here's one......guess this guy.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Feb 8, 2017)

TammyJ said:


> OK.....here's one......guess this guy.


Mata mata?


----------



## TammyJ (Feb 8, 2017)

cmac3 said:


> Mata mata?


Totally! Chuh!!! Yu too good man!!!


----------



## Ramirezm2 (Feb 8, 2017)

45 years old


----------



## TheSulcata (Feb 8, 2017)

It's obvious this is a pancake tort, but what kind?


----------



## counting (Feb 8, 2017)

*Malacochersus tornieri ???*


----------



## counting (Feb 8, 2017)

I have one, once thesulcata confirms or denies


----------



## counting (Feb 8, 2017)

Ps. I hope nobody minds me hanging around here evendors though I'm not a tort owner _yet_!


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 8, 2017)

counting said:


> Ginger takes the cake!!! He is a gopher! (_Gopherus polyphemus)_Impressive guess!
> 
> Age 10 is not correct though


I was going to say a Russian tort.


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 8, 2017)

teresaf said:


> How do they know his age? Tell us more!


As far as I know, one cannot tell the age of a tort unless on knows his/her "date of birth."


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 8, 2017)

TheSulcata said:


> View attachment 199322
> 
> 
> What about this one? It is not a tortoise, but a turtle.


No idea whatsoever.


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 8, 2017)

TheSulcata said:


> View attachment 199337
> 
> It's obvious this is a pancake tort, but what kind?


Don't know, but he's gorgeous.


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 8, 2017)

What about this one?


----------



## counting (Feb 8, 2017)

Gillian Moore said:


> As far as I know, one cannot tell the age of a tort unless on knows his/her "date of birth."


He lives in a museum. He has lived there for 75 years. He was brought there from the Ross Allen reptile Institute in Florida where he was hatched in 1922. The aforementioned tortoise is a minor celebrity. So he's super well documented. Unlike most torts who it's a guessing game their origins.


----------



## PJay (Feb 8, 2017)

counting said:


> Ps. I hope nobody minds me hanging around here evendors though I'm not a tort owner _yet_!


You are not alone here my friend. I have eastern box turtles. I think of them as honorary tortoises as their care is somewhat similar to tortoises when compared to their aquatic cousins.


----------



## teresaf (Feb 8, 2017)

No one cares. As long as you have a love for tortoises!


----------



## TheSulcata (Feb 8, 2017)

counting said:


> *Malacochersus tornieri ???*


Yeah!


----------



## counting (Feb 8, 2017)

teresaf said:


> No one cares. As long as you have a love for tortoises!


Good, I'm an aspiring tort owner


----------



## counting (Feb 8, 2017)

Any guesses on the species?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 8, 2017)

Padloper?


----------



## counting (Feb 8, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Padloper?



YES...but which one


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 8, 2017)

The one with a hard shell and four scaley legs?


----------



## counting (Feb 8, 2017)

Hahaha! 
Greater Padloper
_Homopus femoralis
_


----------



## GingerLove (Feb 9, 2017)

Gillian Moore said:


> What about this one?



Cool! Just found the site where you found this pic.  Lots of crazy tortoises and turtles! I won't cheat and say what it is, though.


----------



## TammyJ (Feb 9, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> Cool! Just found the site where you found this pic.  Lots of crazy tortoises and turtles! I won't cheat and say what it is, though.


Cutenessis Overloadis - all of them! Great thread.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 9, 2017)

teresaf said:


> No one cares. As long as you have a love for tortoises!



and funny, you need to be funny....lol


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 9, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> Cool! Just found the site where you found this pic.  Lots of crazy tortoises and turtles! I won't cheat and say what it is, though.


Hi! OK, if you do not plan to cheat, tell me what species the tort is. 

Only joking.


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 9, 2017)

counting said:


> Any guesses on the species?
> 
> View attachment 199348


Don't know but he's gorgeous!


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 9, 2017)

Gillian Moore said:


> What about this one?


Gortta be a Pink Belly Sideneck the way that broad stripe goes over they eye all the way to the nose!!


----------



## counting (Feb 9, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> Gortta be a Pink Belly Sideneck the way that broad stripe goes over they eye all the way to the nose!!


I Googled. Pretty sure you are right!_Emydura subglobosa_


----------



## counting (Feb 9, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> The one with a hard shell and four scaley legs?



This one's for Yvonne G


----------



## counting (Feb 9, 2017)

For everyone else


----------



## TammyJ (Feb 10, 2017)

counting said:


> For everyone else


I would not dare guess, but the eyes remind me of a Mississippi Map Turtle's.


----------



## Crazy Tortoise (Mar 4, 2017)

I think he is either 12 or 6


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 5, 2017)

counting said:


> For everyone else
> 
> View attachment 199391



Some sort of side neck.


----------



## counting (Mar 5, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Some sort of side neck.


Yup


----------



## counting (Mar 5, 2017)

Ps. Here's another picture of everyone's favorite 94.5 year old gopher tortoise Gus. We visited him this week!


----------



## Stuart S. (Mar 5, 2017)

counting said:


> Ps. Here's another picture of everyone's favorite 94.5 year old gopher tortoise Gus. We visited him this week!



That's incredible!!


----------



## MayorMatt (Mar 11, 2017)

Ok guys, I've got a tough one for you.

What kind is this?


----------



## GingerLove (Mar 12, 2017)

Uhhh... sulcata?? Haha!


----------



## MayorMatt (Mar 12, 2017)

Nope


----------



## GingerLove (Mar 12, 2017)

MayorMatt said:


> Nope



Aww, darn!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 12, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> Uhhh... sulcata?? Haha!



Not round enuf.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 12, 2017)

Chicken????


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 12, 2017)

Box turtle?


----------



## GingerLove (Mar 12, 2017)

I really want to find out what kind of egg this is now. By next guess is red foot.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 13, 2017)

well?


----------



## GingerLove (Mar 13, 2017)

We can't stand the suspense!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 13, 2017)

***Yvonne taps foot and sighs ***


----------



## MayorMatt (Mar 13, 2017)

Sorry I just got home from work. They're Russian eggs!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 13, 2017)

I wasn't even close!


----------



## GingerLove (Mar 13, 2017)

MayorMatt said:


> Sorry I just got home from work. They're Russian eggs!



GAHHH!!! Of all people I should have guess that!!!


----------

